# Darko finally scores!!



## PrimeTimeX (Nov 30, 2003)

wohooooooo, Darko Millicic got his first nba basket today... Glad to see him finally score. After what happened last night, i feel sorry for the poor guy. Larry Brown made the right move in playing him for 4 minutes and letting him score 2 pts to get his confidence up.. Hopefully we'll see him score more pts.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Who? 

:joke:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

We shouldn't be blaming Larry Brown. Milicic should of stayed in "European College" or whatever the bloody hell it's called for a minimum of 2 years so he can have more experience and be 100 % NBA ready so coaches can compliment his education by giving him "rookie minutes".


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

even if he isnt ready he should have been getting more burn than he's been getting,either that or just dont even dress him.when you watch him on the court you can tell he is really coordinated for a guy his size who is so young,i would give him whatever minutes they give rebracca and some of what they give campbell,he isnt going to hurt them in short bursts and may develope as the season goes on.i dont see larry brown doing it though unless he's told to by upper management,i think he has let everyone know how he feels about the kid's situation and he isnt going to change.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Congrats Darko! It's too bad for Darko that his coach is a stubborn washed up mule.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Milicic should of stayed in "European College" or whatever the bloody hell it's called for a minimum of 2 years


It's just European Basketball. No college for those boys! but that's funny when you think about it, because often these guys seem to have more smarts than our college players. there is some evil at work here!

Anyways, Congrats to Darko! Thank you to Larry Brown for knowing the young guy needs to shore up his horrible night with another chance to get his head back on straight!


----------

